# the tail of fluffulupagus...



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

yes..that name and i make the vet try to spell it!!!!! fluff has used up 3 of her 9 lives in her 13 years!!! first she was out in the yard when my son was racing around with his dirtbike on the trail that's on 1 1/2 acres. fluff comes out of the bush and right smack dab into the front tire, goes flying and then runs for the house. well, we searched, finally find her in the towel drawer in the kitchen. she could climb the back of the drawers. how she did this with a broken leg i will never know!! so off to the er we go (on labor day no less) get there, neither of us grabbed the cash card. they refuse to even look at her until someone runs home to get it!!!! she has a obvious broken leg, they xray and splint it and tell me take her to my regular vet the next day..total cost $200.00!!! the next day, her regular vet charged $125.00 to knock her out and cast it. cats get their choice for color of casts ya' know!! she chose pink. you haven't experienced life until you hear a cat, at first walking, and later running down the stairs, with 3/4 pound of plaster on her leg!!! the next year she goes missing...she weighed 5 lbs at the vets the week before she disappeared. well, we searched, put up signs, called the vets and animal control etc.. for 3 weeks. i figured she was gone for good. we had temps in the teens for a high!! the whole time she was gone!! one day i hear this mournful cry at the back door and here's fluff hanging off the door!! light as a feather, icy cold, runny nose and just generally in horrible shape. i threw some towels in the dryer to wrap her in and called the vet for heads up we're on our way!!!! he takes one look, runs to the back with her and hooks her to warm iv fluids and says all we can do is wait and see. she had patches of frostbite all over her and he figured she had hours left without treatment. well, the next day she got to come home, weighing a whooping 2.5 lbs!!! had lost half her body weight in three weeks, her temp had stabilized and surprisingly she hadn't frostbitten any limbs or feet!! over the next 3 weeks her fur fell out where she was frostbitten and her tail went completely bald except for the tip, later it just fell off!!! she had a beautiful fluffy tail before this happened. she grew back her hair and just has a shorter, ugly tail now. we finally found out she was locked in a vacant house as the new owners told us a cat ran out of it when they went to look at it.
her adventures were not over however. a year or so later a friend was hauling stuff to fla. from ny and parked his open uhaul trailer in our yard. it was basically just a wagon covered with a tarp!! well this little dingbat got in there and fell asleep. the got a flat tire about 20 miles from here when they left but it wasn't until they stopped for gas all the way in ga. she finally woke up!! they had stopped to gas up and eat several times already. so they hear this "meow" coming from under the tarp. well, i get a phone call from my friend "what kind of cat food does your cat eat, she's coming for the ride now" turns out she's an awesome travel partner and loves to ride!!!!! she is now about 13 years old and getting the "geriatric, i'll just lay around and stay in unless it's a warm day attitude" but for a cat she sure does have some stories to tell!!!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh. God. I think our Floofy is bad enough. If he ever turns out to be like your Flullalupagus, I'm sure he'll give me a heartattack!
Wow, what stories! :yikes


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Fluffulupagus is an amazing kitty, almost a feline world traveler.  
rcat


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

This is why I have 2, not one but 2, kitty locks for entering my house. The middle of the 3 doors (to the laundry room) can't be openned until the garage door is closed. I'd have a nervous breakdown before they came home if my kitties got out into cold like that.


----------



## trishool (May 2, 2010)

Best Name Ever!!!!


----------

